# level of coffee dedication



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I *love* good coffee and will at least have a cup a day. When I'm working/at school, it's more like 4-6 cups a day.

Oh yeah, and tea is equally as good as coffee if not better.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I drink so much coffee its what people make fun of me for it. You will seldom see me without a cup in my hand. I just need the constant stimulus to go go go.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

zOMG! Needz coff33 nowz!1!


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I drink about a cup-2 a day depending on how much of a boost I need. I also like the taste, so their's that. If i didn't i'd drink something like coke to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Dark Raven (Dec 17, 2010)

I come from a family that are serious coffee addicts.

I love it as well, but my intestines don't agree with it :sad: So I usually stay away from it. Still occasionally drink it though.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Often and whatever
Saw some statistics years ago. Finland, Sweden, Denmark and The Netherlands are the world's biggest coffee consuming nations with over 10 kg per person per year average.
The last 9 weeks I've been consuming 100g of Classic Nescafe per week equivalent to 1/2 kg of coffee-beans.
During a typical workday I'd drink about 2 liters of coffee - and not the "I can see the bottom" kind.

I was once at a fancy place and the waitor came to me and asked: "What would you like to drink, sir?"
So I told him: "I would like some coffee."
"How would you like your coffee, sir?"
"I like my coffee like I like my women - hot and sweet!"
"Black or white, sir?" :laughing:


----------

